# Fly right, be graceful or out you go.........



## Scott Bushey (Mar 10, 2006)

I have assumed a zero tolerance platform as of late; If I see any inuendo, ad hominem, slander, below the belt assaults on any believers from here on out, the guilty party will be banned immediately.

I'm over this; tread carefully.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 14, 2006)

TimeRedeemer banned; anyone else wanna test me?


----------

